# Mother/Clone (CFL Area) and 2x 600 watt (HPS) Main room - Prints/Photo's Included.



## -DoPeMaN- (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Guys, Not really sure how to start this, so ill just lay it out - Ive turned one dirty/shitty basement into a decent grow room, I have built a temporary wall, and added a 15 amp Breaker - 


Im Looking to do a perpetual grow SoG style, starting very small then work my way to bigger numbers.

 So ill start with my 3x3 Mother/Clone area 

*Lights*

As it stands, i have 10 - 13 watt Soft White CFL's Pushing 8000k Lumens, Im hoping this will help maintain 3 possibly 4 mother plants to give *Frequent* Clones (Anywhere from 5-15 at once). 
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/...35955849008597
http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/ima...c63cb31baf.jpg


 I will use some "Desk Clamps" And hook on the pots of the mothers and Put Powerfull CFL Wattage in them to help with more wattage/Light 

--

In Not quite sure what im going to be doing about the clones, i know that i wont need too much watts on them - Figure i will just put some floro tubes or a few CFLS

Want to have as little as 5-15 clones going at every given time ( any suggestions? )

-----

For my Main flowering room, I think 2 600 watt HPS will serve me best here with my long sretch of 7ft long room hopeing to flower as much as 35 (Or more if i can squeeze them in ) small plants 

( as for 600 watt systems, im completly oblivious, but this looked good, and price is decent ) 

What do you guys think ? http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct...roductID=48956

I think that covers the lights?!

*Exhaust* ill need for this room i belive is 250cfm if i did my math right, Today i just went and purchased a Dayton Blower Model No. 1TDR9 Pushing *463* CFM's So this is almost *Double* What my room will need - and its pretty quite too! - Ill just Run about 5-6' of duct out to my window and exhaust the air out of there.
http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc00244we9.jpg
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/...86980242224923
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/...94303022185960
Im Hoping i wont have to set up an intake, The foundation to the rest of my house is exposed in my basement, so im hoping with a nice CFM rating i could create sometime of Vacuum to bring in fresh air?

http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/...68287868620182>--Foundation Exposed
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/...72788219804632


http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/...35082627025195 >--3x3 Grow room size 
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/...99796203154281
--
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/...39696775295256>--Main Grow Area
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/...87236484104082
---

Questions

1. How much is the Temp going to rise from 2 600 watt

2. Distance from the 600 watt bulbs - Can i just mount them ?

3. do i have a good grasp of how this op is going to go? or am i way off?

4. What is the point of having a bucket of water sit in your grow room? Humidity?

5. Cheap ways to do the cloning i need to get done? 

6. Some of the pictures, you can see i have a oil furnace in the same room, i sure hope this doesnt give me much problems, anyone see any with it being in the same room ? Raise temp? http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/...02885691130031

7. Should i LST my mothers? im sure im going to kill quite abit of clones while im learning, so id like the mother to have alot i can sacrafice =(

**Any advice/tips/suggestions please say them! this is my first time attempting a grow!**


----------



## -DoPeMaN- (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure if my links are working at all But here is some recropped photo's


Ive put up a bug screen to seperate the clone/mother room from the foundation, and also if you look in the pic's, there is a small tray, on a "Lip" of concerete and ill use that space for all my clones! it works perfect!


----------



## Fretless (Mar 2, 2008)

Greetings DopeMan

   I am an intermediate grower so take all with grain of salt

  1. Temps from 2x600 watt HPS - _mucho_ heat.  Don't get the open reflectors, get the cooltubes or other sealed reflectors and use the Dayton to **** air out of them and duct it straight out of the basement.  Then, use circulating fans for the plants and to blow across the hot zone between the glass and plant canopy.  Using this model though, your basement and house may smell like a Rastafarian convention, depending on genetics and growth stage.  If you want to isolate and filter the plant stench you would have to make a sealed enclosure and use another air extractor just to vent that*, with a carbon filter on the exhaust of it.  
  * - I've heard of people using just one blower for the light and the enclosure.  I don't know what the loss of efficiency is like but it probably just translates into higher temps in the grow cab.  Hopefully someone can chime in who has used that configuration.
   2. Distance - if the light is cooled well you ought to be able to get within 12"


----------

